# Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Letzte Folge steht vor der Tür, große Doku eine Woche später



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Letzte Folge steht vor der Tür, große Doku eine Woche später*

						Mit der sechsten Episode der achten Staffel von Game of Thrones wird die beliebte Fantasy-Serie gut acht Jahre nach ihrer Erstausstrahlung am kommenden Montag ihr Ende finden. Passend dazu soll es eine Woche später auch eine große Dokumentation zu sehen geben, die sich nochmal umfangreich mit der Entstehung von Staffel 8 auseinandersetzt.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Letzte Folge steht vor der Tür, große Doku eine Woche später*


----------



## spawa93 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Letzte Folge steht vor der Tür, große Doku eine Woche später*

Mangelnde inhaltliche Qualität lässt sich auch nicht mit schauspielerischen und technischen Riesenaufwand überspielen, wofür die Staffel 8 das Paradebeispiel sein dürfte. Dasselbe gilt ja auch für Spiele. Schade, die letzten beiden Staffeln hat GOT nicht verdient.


----------



## Roli (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Letzte Folge steht vor der Tür, große Doku eine Woche später*

Alle im Bekannntenkreis sind mit den letzten zwei Staffeln unzufrieden - nicht, weil ihnen die Handlung oder die Tode nicht gefallen, sondern weil das Tempo so drastisch angezogen hat, dass alles, was diese Serie groß gemacht hat, auf der Strecke geblieben ist.
Charakterentwicklung, Story- und Spannungsbogen, Antagonisten, alles egal, nur noch schnell weg damit.
Vielleicht liegt es auch an der fehlenden Buchvorlage, ich weiß es nicht.

Aber spätestens bei der Belagerung von Winterfell haben wir nur noch gestöhnt, horrende Logiklöcher, B-Movie-Dialoge, Bollywood-Schauspiel.
Naja, bald ist es ja vorbei.

Vielleicht werden die Spin-Offs ja so gut wie die ersten Staffeln GoT? Und wenn nicht, auch nicht schlimm, ist ja nur ne Serie.
Das Potential für etwas EPISCHES wurde hier aber verschenkt, schade.


----------



## ich558 (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Letzte Folge steht vor der Tür, große Doku eine Woche später*



Roli schrieb:


> Alle im Bekannntenkreis sind mit den letzten zwei Staffeln unzufrieden - nicht, weil ihnen die Handlung oder die Tode nicht gefallen, sondern weil das Tempo so drastisch angezogen hat, dass alles, was diese Serie groß gemacht hat, auf der Strecke geblieben ist.
> Charakterentwicklung, Story- und Spannungsbogen, Antagonisten, alles egal, nur noch schnell weg damit.
> Vielleicht liegt es auch an der fehlenden Buchvorlage, ich weiß es nicht.
> 
> ...



Das Tempo muss ja angezogen werden wenn man nur 6 Folgen zu Verfügung hat (was ich nicht verstehe; sonst wird alles was erfolgreich ist ja ausgedehnt so weit es geht) und dass dann Charakterzüge und so weiter untergehen ist ja logisch.

Und das D&D ohne Buchvorlage in der gleichen Qualität wie der gute George weiterschreiben können kann man ja auch nicht erwarten.

Ich bin zu frieden mit der Staffel auch wenn (oder genau deswegen?) viele Dinge die man erwartet hat nicht so gekommen sind.


----------

